# Beloved friend has crossed the rainbow bridge



## sterling18 (Oct 31, 2016)

My dear Scout has departed this evening. He is now free of all ailments. 

No longer by my side but forever in my heart.

I will find you, dear friend when it's my time. Know you will be missed and will never be forgotten.


----------



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Muddy Meadows puppy owner (Aug 25, 2016)

*Scout*

Those whose touch our lives, stay in our heart forever....

Sending my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Rest easy Scout. 

Sterling, 
I'm sorry for your loss and pain. I hope that your memories, and the knowledge that your boy was cared for, cherished, and so very loved will give you comfort.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sterling*

Sterling:

I am so very sorry about Scout. We always love them, he is at peace.
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge list in post #37.
I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear were there to greet him.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ge-list-4.html (2016 Rainbow Bridge List)


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. There really are never any adequate words ...please know that our hearts are with yours.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Scout, I know how hard this is, I've been through it too many times and it's never easy. The sense of loss, the emptiness are overwhelming. 

Take the time you need to grieve, my thoughts are with you as you begin the journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. 

Godspeed Scout


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Scout.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

The words I am sorry for your loss are inadequate when you have a hole in your heart. I hope that some day that hole can be filled by memories of the wonderful and happy times you had with Scout. Hugs.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know many people of not, never understand the pain we true dog lovers feel at the loss of one of our dogs. To them it is like "oh well, you can always get another, after all it was just a dog". But it doesn't work like for us, does it. True, we can and almost always do get another, but it is never a "replacement"m can't be a replacement. No dog is ever replaced. You simply espand your heart and let another dog in. I haev had to do so many times in my 71 years , it is no wonder I had had a heart attack 3 1/2 years ago--my heart is just full of love for all my dogs, past and present.

I am so sorry for your loss and I know how bad it hurts. We lost our girl Sophie on Oct. 12 at age almost 13 and it still hurts so much. We do have the good fortune of having another dog, a 9 year old Great Pyrenees and hugging him, having him at our feet as we watch TV helps. Our Sophie was 11 years and 5 weeks when we adopted from her original owners who hd had her exactly 11 years, having gotten her at 5 weeks. She was a little scared of new places and I know many goldens, including our previous 5 were there to greet her and make her feel at home.


----------

